# Arizona Jacobs  Sheep



## DawnStarAZ (May 30, 2017)

Hi! Just wanted to share some pictures of our Pure Bred JSBA Registered Jacob Sheep Flock!
after 6 years of searching for breeders of PB Jacobs with no luck in our state....we drove 36hours to go get our own sheep in California from Meridian and Starthist farms. Hoping to get some more blood out here soon, and start growing our humble little flock.

We have a 4-horn Ram (Starthist Pop'nRocks aka 'Pops')--who is pictured after being shorn @ 8 months old,4-horn ewe (Meridian Josephine aka Jo-Jo), two 2-horned ewes: Meridian Layla (pictured with her lamb), and Meridian Fuschia (who is also a lilac with BLUE EYES), and the most handsome 2 horned wether ever  (Laylas littermate/brother "Poncho"). 

We are very excited to be the first JSBA recognized breeders in the state  (our friends are the second flock).


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 30, 2017)

What a lovely bunch, I love the look of Meridian sheep! Welcome to the fun world of jacob sheep, I hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## DawnStarAZ (May 30, 2017)

thanks


----------



## animalmom (May 30, 2017)

That ram is impressive!... and don't he know it!


----------



## DawnStarAZ (Sep 11, 2017)

The Arizona flock has a --New Flock Sire for 2018-- !!!!!!!!! Can't wait for lambing season


----------



## Baymule (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! I love the look of Jacob sheep! Please put your general location in your avatar. It helps others to know where you are. We are a friendly bunch and are always concerned when anybody is in the line of harm's way, such as hurricanes, fires and other disasters. We DO check up on each other!


----------



## Eteda (Sep 11, 2017)

The Arizona flock is quite impressive. They are a unique animal to shear. Not quiet hair, not quite wool. what do you call their fiber. Look at this fleece I sheared for a ewe this may. It is at least 6 feet wide by 9 feet long and that is after skirting it. Her name is Lolly. I sheared her last year also. I think she is about 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## DawnStarAZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Some of the bigger animals can have quite an impressive fleece. Our ram and larger ewe produce 10lb fleeces!! They definitely have a unique quality about their fiber-- really easy to hand spin, and versatile! We love it


----------



## animalmom (Sep 12, 2017)

That is one handsome fellow!  Looking forward to lambie pictures this spring!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 12, 2017)

Eteda said:


> The Arizona flock is quite impressive. They are a unique animal to shear. Not quiet hair, not quite wool. what do you call their fiber. Look at this fleece I sheared for a ewe this may. It is at least 6 feet wide by 9 feet long and that is after skirting it. Her name is Lolly. I sheared her last year also. I think she is about 1 1/2 years old.View attachment 38464 View attachment 38463



It's definitely wool! It's just an open fleece instead of the dense, closed fleeces of a lot of other breeds. I love shearing jacobs, I get them done lickety split.


----------



## Eteda (Sep 12, 2017)

thank you for the info. kinda like instant roving, LOL


----------



## DawnStarAZ (Oct 22, 2017)

Our breeding plans are UP! SSSSSSOOOOO excited about the planned pairings this year  

THE LINE-UP
Meridian Layla x Starthist BoSheepus -- a repeat breeding that produced a phenomenal ewe lamb! Hoping to repeat our success... 
Meridian Fuchsia x Bid-e-wee Jerome -- very excited about this pairing also! Should definitely have some nice ewe or even ramb lambs out of this couple!
Meridian Josephine x Starthist Pop'nRocks-- fingers crossed for ewes! 

www.dawnstarranch.weebly.com


----------



## animalmom (Oct 22, 2017)

Will wait impatiently for pictures... and lots of lamb pictures in the spring!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 22, 2017)

I've joked about having a ram for each of my ewes but you've actually done it  I saw your pics on the jacob sheep fb page and I think you're going to have a real lovely batch of lambs. I just bred 10 jacob ewes this past week so we'll be flooding the forums with our spotty sheep in March!


----------



## DawnStarAZ (Oct 25, 2017)

I hope so!


----------



## DawnStarAZ (Nov 20, 2017)

All the ewes look bred so far.... now for the not very exciting "Waiting Game"......... On the plus side--my truck was off-line this week when the ewes all went into estrus, sooo breeding plans have changed a bit. Meridian Layla has been bred to Starthist Pop'nRocks instead of Bo. Should be VERY interesting!

Layla:

 

And her unexpected 'partner in crime': Starthist Pop'nRocks:


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2017)

Your sheep are awesome looking. Love the spotty spots!


----------

